# How to read Grizzly dates. (dip not bear)



## scandmx5

I just got back from the store for a dip run and put a dip in. Immediately I was urinated off because it's dry. I despise, nay, *HATE* dry dip. If I wanted to dip a cigarette, I would do so.  So then I started doing some internet searching and have found what many have longed to know, and that is how to read the dates for Grizzly.  If you dip Grizzly you know they don't use a "Fresh until xx/xx/xxxx" or "Made on xx/xx/xxxx" date system on the can.  No, they have to use a ridiculous code that looks like computer script. For instance mine is: 12L2GH2.

The key is the last 2 figures in the code equal the date of manufacture.

The letter represents a month:
A=January
B=February
C=March
D=April
E=May
F=June
G=July
H=August
J=September (they skip "I" because it looks like a 1)
K=October
L=November
M=December

The number represents the year
0=2010
1=2011
2=2012
3=2013

and so on.  I hope this revelation helped you like it did for me.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Interesting. I read an article about how that was done with beer. Also, people say the number on the bottom of the Grizz can is the quality of the dip with 0 the best and higher numbers worse.


----------



## scandmx5

Tomahawk1088 said:


> Interesting. I read an article about how that was done with beer. Also, people say the number on the bottom of the Grizz can is the quality of the dip with 0 the best and higher numbers worse.



Hmmm...interesting.  I'm just glad someone read this, so all of my typing didn't fall on deaf ears...or in our case, not seen by blind eyes.


----------



## Studawg170

Thanks....Had two cans in my pocket one August  and the other May

And I purchased both of them today


----------



## bpryor

Tomahawk1088 said:


> Interesting. I read an article about how that was done with beer. Also, people say the number on the bottom of the Grizz can is the quality of the dip with 0 the best and higher numbers worse.



i've never believed that personally. its grizzly, so its never gonna be high quality, but if it were, why would they put that on the can? and i had cans that tasted the same, had the same effect, but the numbers were opposite. thats just my opinion though lol


----------



## scandmx5

Studawg170 said:


> Thanks....Had two cans in my pocket one August  and the other May
> 
> And I purchased both of them today



Good deal, well dry dip but now you know....this should be a sticky hahah


----------



## willc2412

Thats why I dip copenhagen its easy to tell how fresh it is


----------



## Core Lokt

Sept 2012 for mine. That seems pretty dang fresh!!!


----------



## scandmx5

Core Lokt said:


> Sept 2012 for mine. That seems pretty dang fresh!!!



Beings how some of us have May and August, I'd say yeah! lol


----------



## dipperdandy

*grizzly dates (dry grizzly)*

Of course all would like Grizzly to be moist all the time. However that is not always the case. I solved it by following what my Grandfather did. He was a tobacco farmer most of his life. He used tobacco in every form. He rolled his own whether cigarettes, cigars, pipe, chew or dip.
As a young man I remember there was always a few twists hanging near the fireplace. To keep his pouch tobacco moist he would trim a small piece of apple and insert it in with the tobacco. I don't care that much for apples so a very small splash of diet Pepsi or coffee keeps mine moist to the end of the can.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

digging up some bonezzzzzzzzz...


----------



## nickel back

dipperdandy said:


> Of course all would like Grizzly to be moist all the time. However that is not always the case. I solved it by following what my Grandfather did. He was a tobacco farmer most of his life. He used tobacco in every form. He rolled his own whether cigarettes, cigars, pipe, chew or dip.
> As a young man I remember there was always a few twists hanging near the fireplace. To keep his pouch tobacco moist he would trim a small piece of apple and insert it in with the tobacco. I don't care that much for apples so a very small splash of diet Pepsi or coffee keeps mine moist to the end of the can.



he dug this one up for his 1st post


----------



## Da Possum

great post


----------



## T.P.

Mine says august.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Dipping is nasty! I wish my girlfriend would kick the habit...


----------



## Wycliff




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

We had a dipping conasaur on here.. He did a youtube about floaters and such.


----------



## oops1

Migmack said:


> We had a dipping conasaur on here.. He did a youtube about floaters and such.



Nobody likes a floater.. They're major BC


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey ole buddy!


----------



## mattech

Good tip


----------



## mark-7mag

Migmack said:


> We had a dipping conasaur on here.. He did a youtube about floaters and such.



Wasn't that Quack's young-un?


----------



## oops1

mark-7mag said:


> Wasn't that Quack's young-un?



I don't think so... Seth did like to say BC


----------



## Kdad

oops1 said:


> I don't think so... Seth did like to say BC
> 
> Yeah but isn't everything Quack sez BC? Jus wundren...


----------



## Da Possum

oops1 said:


> I don't think so... Seth did like to say BC



why would anyone like to Black Cat????


----------



## Da Possum

don't make no sense


----------



## Da Possum

we need to flop this one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Flop...


----------

